# MF 50HX key won't start it, but jumping it does.



## Timbro (May 5, 2014)

Hi,

I have a 1985 MF 50HX backhoe. It won't start with the key, but it will start if I use a screwdriver to jump the solenoid to the starter. I tried replacing the ignition switch but that didn't help. I also have replaced the starter and solenoid and put new batteries in it but it still won't start with the key. All of the fuses are good. I'm not sure what to look at next. Any ideas? Thanks,

-Tim


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure with your tractor so hopefully someone else will step in. One thing that is pretty much common with a lot of tractors are "Safety Switches" You may have a faulty safety switch. When you try to start a tractor with the key switch, Power runs through a network of safety switches(if equipped) before it goes to the starter solenoid. A break in a wire or bad contact in a safety switch will break continuity. The wires are usually all white from one switch to the next and so on until it terminates at the starter solenoid.


----------

